# Pine cone cartridge.....whew!



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2010)

Finally got the 'nerve up' to do this. Guess it was a confidence thing about using the skew for so much of the turning?



Anyway....

308 Cartridge with Afghan Pine Cone









As always comments/critiques are very welcome!
And thanks for looking!!!!




Scott (skew all day) B


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 26, 2010)

that really looks nice, good job


----------



## moke (Apr 26, 2010)

Well done, bothe Pen and Presentation, very professional
Moke


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 26, 2010)

Worked out really nice.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the pinecone!!!  That is really cool looking.

Chris


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Apr 26, 2010)

Man i'm liking that alot too cool


----------



## el_d (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty sweet Scott. I like the look of the two materials.


----------



## Robert A. (Apr 26, 2010)

Man that is waaay cool.Kinda looks like flames.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 26, 2010)

That is a beauty, you nailed that one!!!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 27, 2010)

Kind words from some really great pen makers must mean I did okay!



Scott (flames from nature are cool) B


----------



## David Keller (Apr 27, 2010)

That looks great.  I don't usually care for cartridge pens, but I really like this one.


----------



## pensmyth (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nicely done. When I turned my first pine cone I was amazed at how hard it was but I really like its looks when finished. Good Job!


----------



## boxerman (Apr 27, 2010)

VERY NICE PEN LIKE THE PINECONE.


----------

